# FR: puis-je / puis-j' - élision ?



## Don Keyshot

_Puis-je ouvrir la fenêtre?  Puis-j'ouvrir la fenêtre? _ Lequel de ces deux est correct?  Il me semble bien que ce soit la première sans pourtant pouvoir deviner pourquoi.  Merci.  Don K

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## lilatranslator

La premiere est correcte, tu as bien devine.


----------



## la reine victoria

Hi Don,

In written French it is correct to write _Puis-je ouvrir . . . . ? _but when speaking then _Puis-j'ouvrir . . . . ?_ is probably heard.

NB:  I am not a native.

LRV


----------



## lilengero

One very safe way to deal, in French, with an hyphenated inverted subject is to put the verb and its subject in the affirmative mode. It goes: je puis (not "je peux" but an ancient form of "pouvoir") ouvrir la porte. "J'puis" doesn't sound right at all. The reversed form will only be "puis-je ouvrir", thus.


----------



## RuK

The thing is, puis-je is pronounced puisj --the e at the end is swallowed anyway. You don't say it as two separate words, ending in a vowel, so the vowels (je and ouv) don't clash.


----------



## Fred_C

la reine victoria said:


> In written French it is correct to write _Puis-je ouvrir . . . . ? _but when speaking then _Puis-j'ouvrir . . . . ?_ is probably heard.


Yes and no.
Actually, the hyphen in "puis-je" is there to show that puis-je is pronounced as if it was one word. (like, puisje, or puije)
The final E of french words is *never* pronounced, anyway, and you never need to put an apostrophe. You will never see an apostrophe written in such cases, even when the writer wanted to mimic pronounciation, because not pronouncing the E is the normal way of pronouncing.
Je alone is an exception, because it has only one syllabe. For this reason, an apostrophe is put when the next word begins with a vowel, that is when you must not pronounce the E.


----------



## viera

J'ouvre la fenêtre. -----------J'attends ma mère. -------- J'écoute la radio.
Puis-je ouvrir la fenêtre ? ----Puis-je attendre ici ? -------Puis-je écouter votre radio ?

This is the correct way of _writing_ these sentences. But when _speaking_, the interrogative sentences sound exactly the same as if the e of _je_ had been replaced by an apostrophe.


----------



## The Flaneur

Is it acceptable/common to say "Puis j'avoir" for "Can I have"? Eg "Puis j'avoir ton addresse?"

Many thanks


----------



## wildan1

Nope--it's very stilted (_puis-je avoir_; you can't elide je and avoir)

_est-ce que je peux avoir...?_
or in colloquial language
_je peux avoir....?_


----------



## Ian Tenor

"Puis-je avoir", donc, sans élision.

Mais est-ce qu'on peut faire l'élision avec d'autres voyelles, par exemple -

"Puis-j'oser ... ?" / "Puis-j'expliquer ... ?"

Merci bien -

Ian


----------



## marget

I doubt that elision would be made with infinitives beginning with other vowels/vowel sounds, but I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## Maître Capello

No elision in all those examples:
_Puis-je avoir…
Puis-je oser…
Puis-je expliquer…
_


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Quand puis-je espérer de vos nouvelles ? 

Bonjour, 
dans cette phrase-ci, c'est *quand puis-j'espérer* ou quand puis-*je espérer*?
merci.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Il faut écrire *puis-je espérer*, mais n'empêche que _puis-j'espérer _se dit très couramment à l'oral...


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Merci! Pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi...?


----------



## cropje_jnr

Pas avec certitude, non. Disons que ce ne serait peut-être pas tout à fait clair de faire la liaison après l'usage d'un tiret/trait-d'union (et en plus les apparences m'ont toujours semblé tenir une importance non-negligeable dans la langue française), même s'il est évidemment plus facile de lier les deux mots oralement.

Mais quelqu'un pourra sans doute donner une explication beaucoup plus satisfaisante...


----------



## bloomiegirl

Il faut écrire _Quand puis-je espérer..._ On n'omet pas le "e" dans ce cas, car le verbe conjugé est _pouvoir_ (non pas _espérer_).

Pourtant, en français parlé, on élide le "e".


----------



## bostonguy

Est-ce qu'il est juste de dire "Puis j'aller?" ou "Puis je aller?"  Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Puis-je aller…_ (don't forget the hyphen)


----------



## Rugbyman'92

Si on veut demander si c'est possible de faire quelque chose mais l'infinitif du verb commence avec une voyelle, peut-on dire "Puis-j-'"?

Par exemple:

Puis-j'acheter ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Simomi

Non.

On écrit "Puis-je acheter"


----------



## OLN

mais on prononce "puijachter"


----------



## Rugbyman'92

Alors on ne l'écrirait jamais mais on peut le dire? Merci


----------



## Simomi

Voilà on ne l'écrit jamais. Par contre on prononce toujours "puis j'acheter"


----------

